# Bringing German husband to Canada



## CanuckInTheUK (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, sadly I am no longer what my screen name states.  
I've had to move back to Canada due to a family illness, and so, we now need to begin the process to bring my husband over to Canada.

I am a Canadian citizen, he is a German citizen. We have been together 2.5 years, married for almost 1.5 years.

I understand that going through the sponsorship, once he has come over to Canada, can take up to 19 months all told. (yikes!)

What I am wondering is: 

1) If he were to apply for a work permit (6 months at a time), can he then apply for the sponsorship visa through me once he is here. I know that he cannot apply for two visas at the same time, but once the work visa is approved, it should be alright, no? He would just not be able to apply for a second work visa once that one ended...

2) Once the application process has begun, can he leave the country at all to visit family in Germany? Or is he "stuck" in Canada until the visa is approved or not?

3) Are there any ways to speed up the process at all? (Cant hurt to ask, right?)


----------

